# remplazo del transistor d613



## sniff29 (Jul 21, 2007)

necesito saber q reemplazos ay para este transistor ya q no lo encuentro por ningun lado 
era de un amplificador phillips de 100 watt mas meno  q ya no suena
agradeseria su respuesta  gracias


----------



## zopilote (Jul 22, 2007)

Si nadie en tu localidad tiene el 2SD613 los siguientes pueden reemplazarle:

 TIP41
 MJE3055
 BD711 
 BD911
 MJ15032


----------



## sniff29 (Jul 22, 2007)

grasias boy a probar aver si resulta


----------

